# Congrats



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

20% of baborugers winnings. Check out the CL logo on the shirt i just gotin. Congrats Brent !!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, that looks good.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! Gerry, you are the man - that's already one ass-kicker of a prize! Enjoy Brent (that seems like a bit of an understatement). 

CD


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn,that does.Nice line-up!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice selection....


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh man! I can't wait!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats If thats only 20% I cant wait to see the total take!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome selection of sticks!! How awesome is the CL t-shirt!!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll take one big picture when all of the boxes come it, Cannot wait to see what everyone sends!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I'll take one big picture when all of the boxes come it, Cannot wait to see what everyone sends!!!


That will be good. And I think congrats are in order


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cool ideal with the shirt!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy that looks great
some people are going to make out like bandits with this contest!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Niiiiccceeeee.....great set of sticks...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Love the shirt


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats You hit gold


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm going to be overwhelmed when they all arrive...My wife shakes her head and smirks about this...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

baboruger said:


> ..My wife shakes her head and smirks about this...


I can so relate to that! :biggrin:
Congratulations on a super win - can't wait to see everything!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

How'd you get 20% bab's winning's?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jim,Jim, Jim, Those are what I was responsible for sending to Babs.:lol:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I can't wait to see this!


See what there are pictures...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Jim,Jim, Jim, Those are what I was responsible for sending to Babs.:lol:


Wow... I wondered what the hell was up... being on 3 types of drugs and a hard day at work I guess I am out of it! :biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> boy that looks great
> some people are going to make out like bandits with this contest!


Well, at least three people did!  Nice selection Gerry! Congrats Brent! (My stix to Dozer left today. I hope you boys have BIG mailboxes!)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you are the best gerry!!! 20 great sticks plus a cl shirt:biggrin:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

great cigars. I love the shirt!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, what a great prize brent! congrats!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats, Brent!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!! shirt is awesome


----------

